# I've got a feeling...



## Muttlycrew

I don't know who all followed about my story of the person who got overwhelmed with rats and had them in poor conditions, however, the story ended with most of them getting taken away and the remaining ones in nicer, cleaner cages. 
My step mom (who was one of the authorities in the case) just texted me saying she wants me to come is it so she can tell me about the haul.


However... She lives an hour and a half away, lol!!! 
Something tells me it may be something more than just talking, since she could just as easily call me and tell me about it.
Hmmmm.... Wonder what it could be. Lol! My family is bad at keeping secrets, and basically I'm 100% sure there is something with 4 feet and whiskers waiting for me. Hahahaha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan

Wow! Yes, I followed that thread  keep us updated! Hope everything turns out well...  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces

Yep i think you're getting some rats.  glad to hear everything is going well for those rattles

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

I'm almost there now, took a quick stop to let the doggies out. Along with whatever surprise may be awaiting me, I really can't wait to hear about it. And about what happened to all of the ratties! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

I can't wait to hear, either! I'm so glad your step-mom got on that and the situation is getting resolved. Let us know if there's a new furbaby in your mischief after today!


----------



## LightningWolf

Let us know what happens.

That's what happened when I got my first boys. My parents said "Bye. We're going to the store, we should be back in 2 hours. Clean your room". Sure.... They came back with Charles and Einstein who I had picked out earlier that day.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Haha awww that's so cute!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou

aww, lucky! oh, how i love that feeling when you're getting a new pet.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Oh my. Haha. I just wrote my name on the document and officially adopted the TWO new ratties. There is a male and a female and oh my lord, the male is everything I've ever wanted a rat to look like. Ahhhhh! I love him!!!! He's a dumbo, she's fancy. 

The difficult part hasn't even started yet though... 

Neither of them have ever been held, EVER. (Of course this is not including the confiscation of them and bringing them to my dad's house). The female 1 year and some amount of months and the male is probably about 2. I'm so in love with him!!!!!!!! Ahhhh!!!! 
My step mom knew that I'd love the boy, and surprisingly he is so sweet. And the female.. She's terrified of people and squeals so much when I try to hold her, but neither of them are aggressive. 
Ugh, the male. I'm in love! 



Unfortunately, it sounds as if a BUNCH of the rats were pts before even leaving the property because of respiratory infections. They also put down any aggressive ones and any with tumors and what not. So a bunch of them didn't make it  but, now I have two new babies and the male of my dreams!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

It's good that you got two new babies! I'm sorry to hear about the others, but it's good that some got saved. Aren't you uprooting your male population and only keeping females though? Lol. Or are you going to neuter the new guy like Twiggy and keep them all together as one big happy family?


----------



## Muttlycrew

I'm not sure. The fact that she sprung a boy on me is probably going to make some changes haha. My sister is reaaaaaaally nuts for Ian and Chunk so there is a chance that those two will stay in her room and Brody, this guy, and Twiggy will stay in my room. The other option is to just keep all of them in the hallway xD that way anyone who wants to can hang out with them any time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Congrats.

I think we need some pictures of this old lovely man (I love old boys! they are so squishy) and this new lovely lady


----------



## Muttlycrew

Here is the new lady:


























































She's scared stiff most of the time so the pics aren't great and the sun streaming in makes her look a bit lighter than she is. She has an adorable belly spot (can't tell if it is supposed to be white or is supposed to be creamy like it is now). She is a good girl, just scared and jumpy. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

OH MY GOSH SHE'S SO PRETTY! SQUEEEEEEEE!!!! Why are all of your rats so freaking cute? Wait... why are all rats so freaking cute??? But really, this gal's coloring is amazing!


----------



## Muttlycrew

And my sweet boy!!!!!! 





























































I just love him. So much. He's my picture perfect rat. Ugh. I can't even explain how happy I am!!! I love him! My pack is definitely done for now though... My goodness! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Oh and I should add that the cage the female is in is NOT her quarantine cage... Lol!!! I just used it to bring her home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Thank you Rumy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

HE IS SO CUTE!!! You have an amazing mischief. I look forward to hearing how this all works out. I mostly look forward to PICTURES!!!!!!!!


----------



## LightningWolf

Ok, I must say what type they are ;D

Girl is a Beige (possible Russian Beige/Blue-Beige) Berkshire. Boy is a Blue dumbo, I Want to say Variegated becaused of the head spot but if so he is a highly reduce Variegated, so I'll just say Hooded.

They are both very adorable.


----------



## FallDeere

He's such a handsome boy. <33 She's pretty too, but I can see why you love him so much. He's like my dream rat. XD

Best of luck with them! I'm glad at least a few of the rats from there are going to good homes. These two are extremely lucky to have ended up with you.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah LW, I was ecstatic when I walked in and saw them. Beige and blue are two of my favorite colors so yeah the minute I saw them I was like "omg you're the best person ever!" XD the boy is totally my dream rat though. Blue dumbo has ALWAYS been on my wish list. So in love. And he just melts at the idea of human contact. I love it. She is going to take some work still, but she's already getting better. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratatattat

Awww they are adorable!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Ahhhh my boy is so cuteeeee!!!!!!!! I can't get enough of him!










Oh and she's gorgeous, too, of course  I just love the boy. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

She looks like Soda honestly in that picture


----------



## Muttlycrew

I don't know if I've seen Soda actually  she's a pretty striking girl really. She's got a long, slender face with a nice sleek coat. I love the pink tint with the tan furs in it. She's quite gorgeous. I think anyway haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Here is the most recent picture thread with him in it. Granite he keeps doing his "I want to look like Splinter" look.  Guy is almost 2 years old so who could blame him. (http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?63593-Just-some-random-pictures). I'll see if I can upload some more pictures of him Not looking like splinter tomorrow since I need to get to bed.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Awwww he's a cutie! 
The girl is doing much better. Granted, she's gonna take a long time to be normal, but she already let me pick her up without her squeaking earlier :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Ohmygosh you guys!!!!!!!!! AHHHH!!!! :"D I am in love with this ratty!!!!!! He is sooo cuddly and I was rubbing his ears and he started bruxing and then started doing the most massive (freaky looking, but cute) boggling ever!!!! I've never seen a rat boggle like that! Omg he's so perfect and cute <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere

He really looks like a variegated to me now that I can see his chin more. It looks white and like LW said, he seems to have a head spot.

It's so cool that you were able to get such an awesome boy! It makes me happy to hear you talk about him like that! <33 It's amazing that such a good rat came from such an awful situation.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Oh yeah, he is variegated. I think what LW meant was that it was just so light that there was no need to make an effort to say it. He's definitely variegated though  

I'm amazed really. We were told that they had literally never been handled. That the only time she'd handle a rat was to drop it in the snake cage. It's just coincidence that he had made it so many years. I love him. I'm honestly nuts for him. He's so special  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Ah, names btw. 

Wilfred
Angus
Thomas/Tommy
Stanley 

He's getting an old man name. Haha. My mom has been sitting here for hours throwing names out lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## phatdaddy

grats, after a long painful life he finds an awesome home. treat these lil guys extra well, they deserve it.


----------



## Rumy91989

NAME HIM WILFRED PLEASE! PLEASE!!!

I think she should get a nice fantasy-type name.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Phatdaddy, I definitely will. 


Rumy, it is Wilfred xD right after I posted the name options my mom is like "yeah, he looks like a Wilfred to me." And that was my favorite of the 4. I was too tired to re-post though hahaha. 




Sleepin last night:











I'm incredibly dumbfounded at the amount of trust in humans that this little guy has. He's never been handled yet is more loving than Ian was when I got him though he had been handled his whole life. Wilfred thrives on attention and is soaking up the love more than I've ever seen a rat do. He's a fantastic little guy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

http://youtu.be/7jE3h4EXh1g


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

SO FREAKING CUTE!!! Both of you got lucky.  So glad you found each other!


----------



## Muttlycrew

I am, too! He's just perfect  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10

Omg! That pic should be your avatar, his little feet! Wilfred is REALLY cute I can see why you fell for him! The girl is adorable too, feel bad for her she looks like she's in shock...overwhelmed. Like she can't believe a human is being nice to her & showing her some attention...bless! I'm sure she will come around...she looks like she would suit an asian name idk why lol. Something pretty...maybe 'Mai' ? First one that came to mind.


----------



## Eden10

Also...thanks a lot ...your making me feel like I NEED another Dumbo coz yours is so squishy! My only Dumbo boy, Fester is a brat & refuses to be snuggled! He only snuggled me once for like 2mins...gave me a little lick on my nose...then started struggling & getting mad coz he wanted to be put down lol!


----------



## Muttlycrew

Haha you're welcome! I've really missed having a dumbo in my life haha.. They're sooo cute. 



Poor girl is so stressed out. She has no clue what is going on.













Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Awww, poor darling! I hope she's able to settle down soon.


----------



## LightningWolf

Aw, poor girl. Soda was like that when we first got him. He was like that for a week, had to clean his eye out twice a day. What a pain that was since he wasn't 100% comfortable with me holding him yet. luckily he would calm down one I started rubbing his eye and he realized he wasn't getting a bath.

I really want Top eared rats back in my life, cause other then Soda I'm surrounded by Dumbos.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah she freezes any time I set her down. Gets totally stiff and then will totally dart in the opposite directions. And when I pick her up, goodness she freaks out  I have to hold a firm grip on her, without making it too tight at the same time. Now the other fear that I have to deal with I'd the possibility of her being pregnant... Since she was kept in a big tank with like 50 other rats. I really don't want to deal with another pregnancy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

I don't blame you for that. You've had enough of that whole pregnancy thing in the past few months. Geeze. Does she seem/look at all pregnant? If not, it's probably unlikely she is or will remain so. If she's early on the stress of a new home and being handled and all that would probably cause her to reabsorb. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and for her.


----------



## LightningWolf

I hope she isn't pregnant, especially since you've had a bad year with them.  

Hopefully she isn't though. I mean if there was only one male in that tank, I know rat's aren't that prolific. It would take months for all 50 to get pregnant, even longer for some males. So you might have good odds with you that she isn't pregnant


----------



## Muttlycrew

There wasn't just one male though. The guy had about 200 rats and kept them all (not separated by any gender) in tanks together. So there was undoubtedly more than one male. She has faded nipples which leads me to believe she weaned a litter about 2 or 3 weeks ago. So realistically the chances are exceptionally high that she is pregnant. So my only chance is if she does reabsorb from stress. 
I definitely don't wish it. If she is pregnant, I want them to live since they're little lives, however I just really do NOT want to deal with another litter right now.
My step mom is also offering me another rat (dumbo female I believe) but I don't know if I'll accept it because right now I'm at more rats than I've ever personally had xD 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Aren't there a few people on here in your general area? I'm sure you could find someone to take the dumbo female.  I would if I were anywhere near. I think pregnancy has made my GMR syndrome a billion times worse. I WANT ALL THE RATTIES!!!!
How many do you have under your personal care right now?


----------



## Muttlycrew

Personally I currently have:

Wilfred
Twiggy
Geisha
The female
Ian and Brody and Chunk are of course still "mine", but they are doing a little trial run at my dad's so my sister can decide if she for sure wants to care for them or not.
So technically 4 I suppose.

The other 3 are June, Katara, and Django.
However, my brother kinda stole June and Katara.
Django has always been his and he got Django neutered almost right away so that he can stay with his sister Katara so I let him take Katara and then Geisha had the babies so it would've made June be completely alone for like 2 months and I thought that'd be mean so I let her be with Django and Katara and now she's bonded. So I'd feel mean taking her... 

So yeah, I have 4 under my personal care. And Ian and Brody and Chunk are mine but my sister is really trying to steal Ian and Chunk. 




So it seems like I'm going to live in the same house with Ian, Brody, Chunk, Twiggy, Geisha, Wilfred, and the new girl. 
But only really "own"
Males:
Brody, Twiggy, and Wilfred
Females: Geisha, new girl. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

So many ratties, but five under your personal care isn't too too much. It seems like much more than you used to have, but hey... it's better than if the like 10 or 11 you listed were all hanging out in your room.


----------



## LightningWolf

If you need a name for her I think she should be called Cherry, like from The Outsiders since It's now my tradition to name beige rats after Outsider characters and because she looks like Soda who was named after Soda Pop from the Outsiders. 

There was a second girl in the book but I forgot her name.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Oh my goodness, all of them in my tiny room would be crazy. Lol! 
The thing is that they're kind of viewed as a family pet and so each person always picks and chooses their favorites. Brody, Twiggy, and Wilfred will forever be mine. As far as females I'm pretty attached to geisha and the new girl is so scared that nobody else likes her. So those 5 are "mine". I buy all of the food for everyone though so it kind of annoys me xD 
I'd be open to the female (3 boys, 3 girls) but idk if I really want to. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

It's up to you. If you want to, go for it. If you don't, don't do it. Either way, it must be fun buying all the supplies. =P It's very cool that they're family pets, though. They probably enjoy all the attention.


----------



## Muttlycrew

LW,
I didn't mean to ignore your comment haha. I totally missed it somehow. That is a pretty cute name! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratatattat

I love seeing pics of these two. They are so so cute.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Thank you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Ok, after much thought and consideration, I'll be adopting the other female. I feel that, since my female and this one have already lived together, it will be better for my female when introduced to Geisha. Geisha is already pet material and is very outgoing and friendly, and I think that throwing in a never before handled rat with Geisha would just be even worse for the girl. So, I feel that if she is with another rat she knows when I introduce them both to Geisha, she may feel a little more comfortable. Since the passing of Rumor, Geisha has been all alone and is going to be ecstatic when she has new friends. I don't want her to overwhelm the one. 
I'm going to be handling the two females a lot and try to get them somewhat comfortable with me so that they won't be quite so stunned when they get put with Geisha.
I'll be getting her this weekend I believe.
So that'll put me at 6 rats. 3 boys, 3 girls. Not horrible, not the most I've ever had, I know I can handle it, I was just originally hoping to keep it at 2 boy, 2 girls. Lol. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

It's hard to keep rats at smaller numbers... they have a way of multiplying (even when they aren't bred together!). 

Can't wait to see pics of the new girl and hear about her! Is rehabbing your current nameless girl going well so far?


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah they do.... Haha. 
It's going ok so far... She hasn't improved much, but doesn't seen to have her heart race as fast when I go by the cage. She also isn't producing quite as much poryphrin, so that's good. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Baby steps are still steps!


----------



## Muttlycrew

That they are  I tried to get her to eat from my hand yesterday...... Nope! Lol!!! She froze in the back of the cage with her feet up and belly exposed and eyes huge, she was terrified. 
She's just needing some work. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Broke the barrier! 
I found out what gets her, haha. Egg! Most rats are nuts for egg, so I cooked one and offered her a piece and she was frozen for a little, but then she sniffed it and then licked it and then nibbled it and soon she had her paws on my finger and was eating away at it. Yay! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Alright everyone, meet Royal. As in Crown Royal. Pronounced like the names Roy and Al together. 








The reason that my step mom wanted me to have her is because she needs some extra tlc. She has bites all over. Her face, ears, legs, tail, belly, all over. She's definitely been a bit beat up.

The reason for the name is because when I went to fill out the form and pay the fee I said " how much? " and they said "$x and a bottle of crown royal." Lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Opheliona

Awww what a sweet little face! Glad you can give her the tlc she needs and deserves


----------



## PurpleGirl

They're both absolutely gorgeous, I'm sorry for the ones that didn't make it but I'm glad these two at least have a definite good home now.


----------



## LightningWolf

Beautiful girl, She looks like a Champagne Berkshire. I thought at first she had mites before you explained the bites. poor girl. Did you actually have to give them a Bottle of Crown Royal?

Did the other girl get a name yet? For me a rat liking egg is odd (it seems all of my rats have always hated eggs, no idea way), for me it's always been sardines. One sniff of sardines and they go nuts. (No idea why, that stuff smells worse then eggs, and yes I think eggs smell weird).

btw, sorry about the baby boy. I read the thread but just haven't gotten around to posting in it.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Here are a few other pics



























LW I honestly can't tell if she's champagne or pew.. She is a light champagne color, but it could very well be urine stains.. I'm not sure! 
In the second pic you can see where her face has been chomped.
She's faaaaar from pet quality now. But I think she was in the same tank as my other girl, because as soon as I put them together they groomed each other for about a minute and curled up to go to sleep.



Yeah it's too bad about that baby. I didn't expect him to make it, though :/ tried to prepare myself anyway. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

LightningWolf said:


> Did you actually have to give them a Bottle of Crown Royal?
> 
> Did the other girl get a name yet?



No, haha, no royal. It was just one of those days for them, they were really busy. 

The other girl doesn't have a name. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Muttlycrew said:


> No, haha, no royal. It was just one of those days for them, they were really busy.
> 
> The other girl doesn't have a name.


Aw, that would of been the best payment ever. 

I still think the other girls' name should be Cherry But here are some other female Characters from the outsiders.
Marcia
Sandy
Evie and Sylvia

As for Royal, she looks like a Champagne (She actually looks like a Russian Champagne, could just be the lighting but it looks like she's got some blue hues to her fur. Maybe even Russian Amber cause I see some ticking/orange areas). Those just look too tan and well, Blue, for urine stains And I can see a distinct Berkshire pattern (her legs are white) and if she had Urine stains her legs and belly would be stained, not her back and head. If so that's the first time I've ever seen that in any animal.

Guess it's time for her to get a bath later  (Ok looking at the first picture I see Variberk Markings)


----------



## Muttlycrew

I've rescued lots of animals with urine all over their body, but I do agree that she is too almost blueish to be white. She's just soooo light. 
Anyway, yeah, I just haven't had anything "click" for the other girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

So glad to hear Royal and your other gal are curled up happily together. I can't imagine the ordeal they must have been through. They're lucky to have you.


----------



## Muttlycrew

I've always said, the best way to view true color is to use flash! 
Here is Royal under flash.
This isn't her qt cage. This is the cage I picked her up in. I took her out of the qt cage with the other girl so that I could get pics of this one.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Well, I think it's safe to say that Royale (adding an e so people [my friends] will quit saying it wrong) is pregnant. Still can't tell with the other gal. She kind of looks pregnant but I'm not sure.











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Erm, yeah, that's looking a bit like a pregnant belly... oh man. Here's hoping it's just new home fat!


----------



## Hephaestion

I am no expert but it seems you got the right feeling! From being here a while, it seems you are a dab hand at raising litters. Good luck!


----------



## socal_sarah

Lol, ANOTHER LITTER!  Love the name Royale! For some reason, I LOVE old man names for pets. The sad part is that I MUCH prefer female animals. Cracker (my African Senegal parrot) is my only male right now, lol! 

Anyways, to go with the alcohol names, here are some suggestions for the other girl:

Alize
Amaretto
Bombay
Chablis
Midori
Morgan
Pinnacle (Pinna)
Riesling
Rose
Sake (or Saki)
Schnapps
Shiraz
Skyy
Stella


----------



## Rumy91989

OOOH I like Amaretto!


----------



## LightningWolf

Well, if she's pregnant we'll see what she is. it Looks like she is a Variberk with a recessive blaze to be honest. she could also be an Amber with a funky molt going on.

She looks pregnant though, so here are some alcoholic names for babies (Some could work for the other girl)

Whiskey
Brandy
Scotch
Vodka
Tequila
Buddwiser
Amberbock
ZiengerBock

My mom also suggested some if you would like to hear them.

But geez, how many accidental litters have you ended up with this year from girls escaping and getting new girls? This has not been your year, has it?


----------



## Muttlycrew

I really do like Amaretto  

No it has not been my year! Lol! Sally had her litter that all went horridly and then there was the reabsorption that cost me the life of Rumor and then Geisha had hers (well, same time as the Rumor one, but you know) and now this one! 
I'm excitedly awaiting dumbo babies, though ;D I can't hide that. Haha. 
Though if the other gal is pregnant as well and she is het for dumbo (could very well be, most of the rats were dumbo with a few fancies) and the daddy was dumbo then she could have dumbos, too! I loooove the other girl's color. They've both obviously had several litters, so hopefully they are decent mothers. 
Hopefully hopefully the other one just isn't pregnant. If so, what can ya do, but if not, less stress for me! 
I wonder what colors will be out of Royale's litter :3 There are so many possibilities! 
One of my friends (who often views this site and I show many of your guys' rats to) has already decided that she wants one, so I'll get to watch at least one grow  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Muttlycrew said:


> I wonder what colors will be out of Royale's litter :3 There are so many possibilities!


Can I tell you what should appear? or do you want me to keep it a secret for the most part? ;D


----------



## Eden10

Awww Royale is beautiful...I can't wait to see the babies!!! Sorry...I know its probably a bit of a nightmare for you, yet ANOTHER litter...but who doesn't love babies? & she is really lucky to be in your care.


----------



## socal_sarah

Hehe, if you get dumbo babies, you might have to let me get one too! I DESPERATELY want a dumbo! Those ears are absolutely DARLING. Garnet's awfully cute herself, but she has top ears (right?)...


----------



## Rumy91989

LightningWolf said:


> Can I tell you what should appear? or do you want me to keep it a secret for the most part? ;D


DO TELL!!!

Also, I still vote Amaretto. And I look forward to seeing Royale's litter grow if she does have one. I'm sorry you have to go through it again, but I do enjoy the baby pictures. Not gonna lie.


----------



## socal_sarah

Bwahaha, Rumy, you & I are one & the same! I feel bad that Muttly is getting another litter, but only a little bit because it means more squishies! EEEEE.


----------



## Muttlycrew

I don't mind it honestly. I am one that believes that what happens, happens. If babies die in a litter, it is sad, but we can at least celebrate the ones that don't. I've had a pretty horrid last two years as far as death goes which, unfortunately, seems to have numbed me quite a bit. 
That being said, lets leave it on a happier note. 
Amaretto(yes, this name fits her perfectly) put her front feet on my hand today and I didn't even have food. Yay! 


Also, go for it LW.
As far as colors... Lol... There were blues and beiges and champagnes and agoutis(hopefully my litter doesn't get overrun by agouti... I like it and all, but I love the pastel colors) and fawns and you name it. 
My brain hurts too much for me to (personally) go into genetics, hitting my full stress capacity, so I'll let you do it all. Lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah

Lol, YAY, I'm glad you chose my name! I have to say that naming animals is one of my FAVORITE things to do! I like to make sure it either matches appearance or personality. Some of my favorites are Envy (solid black cat with GORGEOUS green eyes), Pearl (my angel ratty) & Jethro (a goofy Golden Retriever).


----------



## Muttlycrew

I've always liked the name Jethro, haha. That's cute. If love naming, too. I've just been too stressed lately so I was kinda stumped for having to find a name for the one. Wilfred was easy enough because that just fit him, it was at the top of the list for my choices :3 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

However, LW, I will request that we keep genetic speak to a minimum. But feel free to throw out what the possibilities are going to look like.
There were all coat patterns there, too. Selfs, berks, variegated, hooded, even a couple of almost dalmatian ones(could've been, they were all feral and I didn't get a good look) and what not. There weren't many high white markings though (yay).
So, basically anything you can think of was there! 
There were some incredibly beautiful rats. For a feeder/breeder I was impressed. Or... Could be incredibly beautiful. They all have kind rough coats and are too fat (for my liking) and have dirty eyes and dirty feet, but you know, pretty colors, striking features. There was a black self and I almost fainted, but someone else claimed her  

Anyway, go for it LW. I'm just literally exhausted. So mentally exhausted, in fact, that I'm now physically being affected. Just can't take much more right now! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Ok, no genetic codes then. but I'm still doing my random rambling thing I like to do (I'll make a pretty list at the end to not hurt your brain  

Sorry, but if she is an Amber you're going to end up with Agoutis, and good chance with a lot of them being agoutis there was an Agouti father.

So basically, expect Agouti and Black. Chance of Amber, Champagne, slight chance of albino and blue (good thing is that Albinos, Champagnes, and Ambers are easy to tell apart as babies, but once they are 6 weeks it's almost impossible sometimes). Might even get some Blue Agoutis or Pink eye blues (I believe they are also called Silvers).

For pattern, since she looks like a Berkshire I'm guessing Self, Berkshire, and Hooded, chance of Variberk and Variegated. I don't think they'll be any Dalmatians but who knows. (Dalmatian gene is hard to explain, there are possible 2 genes that can cause it. one is dominant, one is recessive).

Sounds like a few might have been poor rexes, so Maybe there might be some Rex pups.

Probably all will be Dumbo, or half. with that many Dumbos even those who aren't are probably hets.

So long story short here is the list

What you'll Most likely get
Agouti
Black
Amber
Champagne
Selfs
Berkshires
Hoodeds
Dumbos

Slight chance of getting
Albino
Blue Agouti
Blue
Pink eye blue (Silver)
Super small chance of Fawn and Beige
Variberk
Variegated
Super small chance of Dalmatian
Rexes
Hairless
Note: Albino and Hairless are the most common recessive hets carried in rats (especially pet store rats) so just always expect the possibility of them with any litter.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Oh none were rexes(that I saw anyway) what I meant by the fur is that it was just kinda coarse, just like they were given crap food or something.

The comment you just left was totally harmless on the brain  
When I realized Geisha was pregnant I was all "hm, black berks, black hooded, and pew. Fun." 
Lol! So that is definitely one thing that makes me more excited about this litter, all of the possibilities. Yay!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

I won't laugh, per se, but it's going to be interesting if you end up with a bunch of blacks and PEWs. You won't, but considering how much you want colors it would be just your luck at this point.
Keeping my fingers crossed for colorful babies though!


----------



## Muttlycrew

RUMY STOP!
Lol!!!!!! I will have colors! I demand it! Lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

haha, Rumy, if we wanted to be cruel to Muttly we would wish for only agoutis, in say Self so they are hard to tell apart. ;D


----------



## 3 ratties

Congrats on your new rats! Sounds like you and the male you are in love with were meant to be, have fun


----------



## Eden10

I will be SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO jelous if you get a fawn dumbo OMG  lol!!!


----------



## Muttlycrew

You are some cruel, cruel little people.......... 
;D 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

3 ratties said:


> Congrats on your new rats! Sounds like you and the male you are in love with were meant to be, have fun


Thank you  I really love my big squishy boy! 




A fawn dumbo would be awesome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

If you do get a fawn dumbo I bet you could trade with Eden10 to get a hairless (unless Eden, you're now refusing to visit your former place of work?).


----------



## Muttlycrew

Uhhhhh......? Thanks for the warning Royale. 
I'm sitting on my bed and hear something coming from the hallway that sounded like something tiny, tinier than Twiggy. 
Sho 'nuff, just went out there and she's having babies right now. Lol! 
Probably wont be a huge litter, though, as I thought she wouldn't be due for days. 
I don't think I'll be handling them today, though, since momma is kind of feral. I don't wanna stress her out. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Oh wow. That was fast!


----------



## Rumy91989

new thread time?


----------



## Muttlycrew

Yeah, it was! Lol!! 
Sure, I'll make a new thread  it'd probably be easier. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10

Lol! I haven't been to my old job since I stopped working there...they laid me off because they couldn't afford to pay me any longer...which honestly says a lot about them & I guess explains part of why a lot of their animals are in bad conditions =/....but anyway, that is crazy fast!!! Hope shes ok.


----------



## Muttlycrew

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?t=65546


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Some pictures of my Wilfred!  He's such a cutie.


----------



## Rumy91989

Awww Wilfred! He's a gorgeous boy!


----------



## FallDeere

He's so handsome. <3


----------



## Muttlycrew

Thank you both  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

